
Show HN: MASV 3 – Send Massive Files At 1 Gbps Speeds Using Just the Browser - davehorne
https://www.massive.io
======
davehorne
Hello Hacker News,

So you're sitting there in LA with a 400 gigabyte raw video file and you need
to send it to a video editor in London the same day (For the techies: 1 Gbps
in both locations). What are your options?

You could use Dropbox but it would take around 18 hours to upload and download
your files. You could ship a hard drive but that would take 1 day and cost
$160 just to overnight it there. Or you could use MASV and it will cost you
$100 and get it there in just over 2 hrs.

MASV is the fastest and most reliable way for video and creative professionals
to transfer time-critical, massive files.

Today we are very excited to launch our newest version, rebuilt from the
ground up, we call it MASV 3.0.

With MASV you can send your largest files or project folders as fast as your
internet connection can handle, to most places in the world, using only your
browser (no plugins or software). It's billed with a simple pay-as-you-go
model, at $0.25 per gigabyte, that makes it easy to charge back your customers
for their deliveries.

This upgrade includes: \- A material design interface that's mobile friendly
\- Expansion to 160 servers globally \- Improved security features \- and it's
all built on top of a robust API we will use to integrate with the services
you love but you could use to script it to behave in any way you please.

Even for those of you with smaller files we will help you maximize your
transfer speeds.

We are very excited to hear what you think of MASV 3.0 and are offering a free
trial that's either 3 days or up to 100 gigabytes of data downloaded
(whichever happens first).

Sign up for our service and let us know your thoughts or suggestions!

